

The counterintuitive thing about counterintuitive things - hansy
http://startupljackson.com/post/102141918295/the-counterintuitive-thing-about-counterintuitive

======
livestyle
One of the most important blog posts I have read this year.

I wouldn't be surprised that Peter Theil is masquerading as Startup L Jackson.

